# Period 8 Weeks Postpartum???????



## EStraiton (Sep 6, 2005)

My dd is 8 weeks old. Unfortunately I had to have a c-section because she was breech (my 4th baby and only c-section)... to top it all off I bled for 7.5 weeks - got a few day break and now it seems that I have gotten my first period!!! Is this possible? I'm breastfeeding and I thought that was supposed to eliminate periods. Has this happened to anyone else? It is not as heavy as my regular periods but it is definitely it. Does this mean I will keep getting it? OMG! LOL


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup. It happened to me too--twice. I think I made it to 8 weeks the first time and 10 weeks the second time. The first time it was exactly as you had described it--I had finally stopped post partum bleeding and then I got my period. Man was I pissed. Maybe it will just be an abberition (boy how do you spell that word!







) and it won't come back for all the rest of the time you are bfing.








Life is not fair!







:


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

.


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

Three pregnancies, two times of getting my period back at around 8 weeks. I'm only 6 weeks post partum with this baby but I assume it'll be the same this time around.

My midwife said she has a client with 3 kids plus 2 sets of twins and got her period back at 6 weeks pp each time, even when exclusively bf twins!

When it comes to cancer prevention benefits of breastfeeding, it's the supression of ovulation that counts. Luckily, many women who menstruate regularly when bf are having anovulatory cycles, so there is still that benefit for mom. I can usually tell when my fertility returns, and while I don't count of bf for birth control, it's nice to know.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I did ecological breastfeeding and I still got my period. My children are 11.5 months apart. Some are more fertile than others







:


----------



## Lolly2006 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yup - I got mine 4 weeks post partum/csection - I had only finished bleeding from the surgery and thought "what the heck?" - I then realized it was my period.... I am also b/feeding and thought I would have a lovely sebatical (sp?) from Aunt Flo - however, I am one of the (un)lucky few too - tee hee!

Thanks Mother Nature - you're a sweetheart!


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

I got my period back regularly after 5 and 6 weeks postpartum. It looked and smelled like a period, and I exclusively breastfed each kid, no soothers or anything else, and co-slept and I still got my periods back before I left my midwife's care. I also had lochia right up until about a week or 20 days before starting my period. I think I make thick juicy linings! I also have a short cycle, so usually everything gets organized pretty darn quickly in my cycle.


----------



## musemor (Mar 19, 2004)

I had lochia for five weeks, a week off, and then another week that resembled a period (bright red, heavier flow than lochia, etc.). I didn't get another period until J was seven months, so it's possible that you won't have another period for a long time!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

I got mine back after 6 weeks and it's regular, then DD was EBF.


----------



## Sandstress (Sep 21, 2006)

My dd was born late december, and I got my first in February, then regularly after that. I had a csection as well, but I exclusively breastfed, too. My OB didn't believe me!

Just goes to show you not to rely on breastfeeding for birth control!


----------



## zak (Mar 6, 2005)

7 weeks pp here, NCB tho. We were also EBFing, cosleeping, delayed intro to pacifier...








:


----------

